# المكتبة الالكترونية العامة > طلبات الكتب >  الرجاء الحصول عليه

## سدين

من يوجد لديه الكتب التالية: طرق إحصاء ,,البرمجة الرياضية,, ومبادئ رياضيات 
لدى تخصص رياضيات 

ولكم مني جزيل الشكر  :SnipeR (47): 


الله يجزيكم كل خير

----------

